# how to read impulse response



## bdw8306 (Aug 30, 2010)

Can anyone help a first time rew user understanding what i'm looking at in the impulse and waterfall screens and how to correct.:blink:


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome,

You will find a lot of threads by searching. For the impulse/ETC graph and how to interpret the response to indicate distances to reflections, you could start with how to read an impulse response? and Help with interpreting impulse and ETC graphs.

There is a sticky thread specifically on Waterfalls. 

Bill


----------

